# Redding roll call



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Djessebel and I will be present! Dont think we are going to do the team event though as budget is a bit low


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Josh sign up on the target behind the nonsight money shooters unless you already have a group. Sandy and I will be there for sure possibily my hunting buddy Dick Land
Gary


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I wll be there. Not sure about themoney group though, still trying to find a partner.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sue and I will be there, not shooting the money shoot though.
Gary, what target are all you team shooters starting on? I would like to sign up close to all of you guy, like to watch the big boys shoot.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Don preregistar tell them to put you on the target following the nonsight money shooters. the Redding club has agreed to do this for the nonsight crowd. your wife will be welcome.
Gary


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

"Kentucky Fingers"

(1) AMBB
(1) SMFSL
(1) MSMFSL

Air fare....check
Motel......check
car rental.....check
registration sent.....check

bow shot in.........opps!

Check one off the bucket list
can't wait
Frank


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Money is sent in.... still looking for a partner.. Alan?  Let me know if you picked up Randy... if not I will give him a call... Hey what is a cheap yet clean motel? Not dragging the trailer all the way there just for me... Appreciate any input.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

We booked at Motel 6 which was cheap.. and fingers are crossed for clean!!! lol. 

another question.. Does the Redding shoot have Trad stakes?? I was looking at the target layout from other years and it only shows one set of distances. Im kinda hoping the answer is no trad stakes.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Humdinger no trad stakes we all shoot the full distances. I stayed at the Motel 6 (North) and it was clean but lets just say it wasn't the nicest place.  I am probably going to say at the Super 8 this time....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to suffer all year, life at the range is rough...but we manage...:darkbeer:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Humdinger said:


> We booked at Motel 6 which was cheap.. and fingers are crossed for clean!!! lol.
> 
> another question.. Does the Redding shoot have Trad stakes?? I was looking at the target layout from other years and it only shows one set of distances. Im kinda hoping the answer is no trad stakes.


On what street?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys the best lodging is on hilltop drive. Hilltop, red lion, etc...there is a new one on Bonneview, I will get the name. Avoid super 8 if ya can, lots of drugs an hoo ha going on there.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Guys the best lodging is on hilltop drive. Hilltop, red lion, etc...there is a new one on Bonneview, I will get the name. Avoid super 8 if ya can, lots of drugs an hoo ha going on there.


Let us know.... Can't afford too much tho...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a list of many of whats in town. The gaia hotel is just south of redding and really nice. But more spendy.
http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/files/wc11-lodging.html


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks... Need to find someone to share costs of drive and motel with!


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> On what street?


Motel 6 Redding Central #95
1640 Hilltop Dr 
Redding, Ca 96002
Phone# 530-221-1800

$49.99 a night


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

TC and Linda are going, both FSL (S and MS)

Think Sherrie is coming also, S F FSL

Several years back, we used to stay at Motel 6, but the last experience is the LAST. Very noisy and dirty and uncomfortable.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> TC and Linda are going, both FSL (S and MS)
> 
> Think Sherrie is coming also, S F FSL
> 
> Several years back, we used to stay at Motel 6, but the last experience is the LAST. Very noisy and dirty and uncomfortable.


Glad you both are makin it again this year.

I booked the Super 8 this year. Hope its better than the Motel 6 North was.... LOL


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

rsarns said:


> Glad you both are makin it again this year.
> 
> I booked the Super 8 this year. Hope its better than the Motel 6 North was.... LOL


Super 8 on Bonneview?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Super 8 on Bonneview?


Churn Creek, picked that as 2 other groups from up here are staying there


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

rsarns said:


> Churn Creek, picked that as 2 other groups from up here are staying there


Yeah it is on churn creek and bonneview...oh boy, hope you guys like it. Make sure all your expensive stuff goes to your room. I would leave nothing in your vehicles.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Redding has got pretty bad for car break ins etc. Just be safe and cautious.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I sent in my registration


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Mine went also. I should be there early thur, look me in the NFAA both.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> Mine went also. I should be there early thur, look me in the NFAA both.


Maybe a bunch of us barebow types can get a group together and shoot the thursday pro am together.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ben... Sounds good to me. I will be there Tuesday afternoon....
I am still looking for a partner also....


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Ben... Sounds good to me. I will be there Tuesday afternoon....
> I am still looking for a partner also....


Tuesday or thursday?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I am getting there on Tuesday, that way I can shoot the course (practice a bit) on Wed, and Pro Am Thursday.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

getting ready for Redding


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

my partner can you guess who ?


2413gary said:


> View attachment 1645737
> getting ready for Redding


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> my partner can you guess who ?


Thaqt would be double 11, The elephant man!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

thats funny nobody remembers who won the money that year but everybody remembers the 22 in the shoot off for third place


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't but I guess he is left handed


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

he didnt used to be


archer_nm said:


> I don't but I guess he is left handed


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Thinking I will be saving $150, as I have struck out finding a partner. 


I'll still be there but watching from the group behind you guys


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Thinking I will be saving $150, as I have struck out finding a partner.
> 
> 
> I'll still be there but watching from the group behind you guys


Sheesh!:mg: There will be partners available at the shoot. Bring Bromley, didn't you two clean up at the Oregon Safari last year?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

yes we did... he probably is taking a year off to rest his back from carrying his partner that weekend!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Things I have found out in the team events is we all get heavy at times. There will be shooters there don't worry we will find some guy with two teeth and three fingers and no hair just begging to shoot LOL.
Gary


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Finally got my 101 gap, after a few shots got lucky and put a couple in the spot of the animal target, properly won't be that lucky at Redding. It's almost time...........


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

you better get an 88 yarder also


archer_nm said:


> Finally got my 101 gap, after a few shots got lucky and put a couple in the spot of the animal target, properly won't be that lucky at Redding. It's almost time...........


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

and a 14 yard ermin


----------



## casey (Apr 7, 2003)

I wish for once I could make it out there! But not this year best of luck to all!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That 88 will be my problem it is such an oddball but still time left. Below that is pretty good, but work will tell the truth


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Tell me about the ermin


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Tell me about the ermin


Toughest little buggers to hit at such a short yardage... they duck the string.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I hate when that happens, how big is the spot


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

birdie size spot with about a 1/2" of animal on either side if your lucky


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

4 CM.... the spot is almost as big as the animal


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Better make damn sure my setup is shooting down the middle and no flinching.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

They are horizontal ... so need to make sure you got that gap perfect....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm working on it


----------



## RosinBag (Apr 16, 2010)

I will be there and shooting the money. It is BHFS Money, but it sure is a good time.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I have no clue what a Ermin is...But from the name alone i hate the bugger already!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ermine...like a ferret...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ermine...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The ermines are point eaters...have your short yardages dialed.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

You guys & gals have a ball. Should be a great bunch this year.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Boyd said:


> You guys & gals have a ball. Should be a great bunch this year.


It would be even better if you were going to make it! Hope all is well my friend!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

rsarns said:


> It would be even better if you were going to make it! Hope all is well my friend!


Go make me proud Ren. 
On my end “All is CRAZY”. Haven’t had a last few years like this in my life. But they say, the things that don’t kill you...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Boyd said:


> Go make me proud Ren.
> On my end “All is CRAZY”. Haven’t had a last few years like this in my life. But they say, the things that don’t kill you...


That it does my friend... I should be hercules by now!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I will be heading up on Wed. Will be bringing Jerry Avery and possably Louie Rangle too, Louie is still up in the air though.
We still need to find a hotel, any suggestions?
Don.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Depends what you want to spend... I have been told most up on Hilltop are good but the prices are pretty high (in my opinion).


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

How about the Thunderbird Lodge on Pine St. ?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The Bestwestern on pine st right across from Safeway has always been good for Sandy and I. It's been $ 60.00 to $ 70.00 a night


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

AH... Jerry Avery! Jess and I shot with him at Mojave archers this year. I never got Jerry's last name. Now i know it..haha


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

as for the Ermin... I have never seen that target before!!! Im assuming its smaller that the SKunk.. Should be fun can't wait.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

All of us from AT got togeather today and shot a team money shoot, had a blst. I was teamed up with Tom Daley and we were able to take the win. Had a blast shooting with everyone.
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don did you call me tonight had a call from Victorville


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bob,
Nope not me.
It was a blast shooting with everyone from AT on Thusday.
Hope to see you all again soon.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

After the thumpin I got I was wishing this thd would just go awayukey: But Chuck and Jan and Tom and Ren are flying high and spending the rest of our money. Way to guys and gal. 

Gary:teeth:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gary,
The lady that you and Sandy worked with with the turkey foundation says hi.
She work here now.
Don.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> After the thumpin I got I was wishing this thd would just go awayukey: But Chuck and Jan and Tom and Ren are flying high and spending the rest of our money. Way to guys and gal.
> 
> Gary:teeth:


Gary... the way you shot I would have been happy... but you are right I won't mind spending some of Tom's earnings...  In fact just got done talking to Pat and ordered me a bunch of those springy's. Thanks guys! After day one I was ready to put the BB away and break out the recurve again. Of course that should get me a much higher handicap (mulligans) for June...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Talk about a thumpin, I was in the trash can. But I had a ball shooting with all of my old and even young friends, you all are the best.


----------



## Nebelräuber (Jul 6, 2010)

Was there some kind of shoot this past weekend? It's starting to come back to me now. Seems like just a distant memory,,,,lost in the fog. ((Talk about "a thumpin.",,,,,,ouch!))

OK, OK I really did have a great time. Met some of you for the first time. Bob, it was great to meet you. Ren, I met you for the first time 3 years in a row. (Alzheimers). I also want to say thanks to all of you for the tips and technical stuff, especially Tom, Gary, Ben and Chuck. Lookin forward to the June Shoot.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We will get em next year partner, you were a ball to shoot with.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are some pics.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pic's


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Are the scores for this event posted anywhere? I read somewhere where a new record was set but that is all I can find.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessie Brodwater 1539. one off of perfect


Old Sarge said:


> Are the scores for this event posted anywhere? I read somewhere where a new record was set but that is all I can find.


----------

